# Hello!



## Loverofpets10 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello. Just introducing myself as I'm new here. I have a dapple grey Connemara pony called Nelly and I have had her for two and a half years. We rescued her as we found her in an apauling condition. Her fur was over an inch thick which she has only recently let us clip off! She was crippled with laminitis and could hardly walk. We nearly lost her due to the laminitis. So box rest was the only option and she was kept in with no turn out for over three months.
Now two years later, she is rideable and sound and I have been jumping her and full speed galloping out on hacks. She is now the fittest pony on the yard. I'm so proud of her. We entered the wimbledon horse show this year and came a whopping fourth place in the veterans. If you would have seen her when we first got her you would never believe that it could have been archived. Hate to drag on but there is soooo much! The fairer is pleased with her progress and she has gone from having new shoes every four weeks to every six to eight weeks. So if you are reading this it just goes to show that with time and patience the possible can be made possible. Thank you for reading and I wish you good luck with your pets whatever they may be.


----------

